# Veritas Backup Exec v.10.0 Remote Agent for Linux/Unix Srvrs

## dUSk

When trying to install RALUS i get following errors. It is  probably because the package was written for RedHat and the lib paths differ. How to quickly fix it?

```
Installing Backup Exec for Windows Servers Remote Agent for Linux/Unix

Servers 4.0 on hurricane:

    Cannot install VRTSvxmsa ........................... ERROR 1 of 2 steps

error: Failed dependencies:

        /bin/sh is needed by VRTSvxmsa-4.2.1-211

        ld-linux.so.2 is needed by VRTSvxmsa-4.2.1-211

        libc.so.6 is needed by VRTSvxmsa-4.2.1-211

        libdl.so.2 is needed by VRTSvxmsa-4.2.1-211

        libm.so.6 is needed by VRTSvxmsa-4.2.1-211

        libnsl.so.1 is needed by VRTSvxmsa-4.2.1-211

        libpthread.so.0 is needed by VRTSvxmsa-4.2.1-211

        libc.so.6(GLIBC_2.0) is needed by VRTSvxmsa-4.2.1-211

        libc.so.6(GLIBC_2.1) is needed by VRTSvxmsa-4.2.1-211

        libc.so.6(GLIBC_2.1.3) is needed by VRTSvxmsa-4.2.1-211

        libc.so.6(GLIBC_2.2) is needed by VRTSvxmsa-4.2.1-211

        libdl.so.2(GLIBC_2.0) is needed by VRTSvxmsa-4.2.1-211

        libdl.so.2(GLIBC_2.1) is needed by VRTSvxmsa-4.2.1-211

        libpthread.so.0(GLIBC_2.0) is needed by VRTSvxmsa-4.2.1-211

        libpthread.so.0(GLIBC_2.2) is needed by VRTSvxmsa-4.2.1-211

    Cannot install VRTSralus ........................... ERROR 2 of 2 steps

error: Failed dependencies:

        VRTSvxmsa = 4.2.1- is needed by VRTSralus-10.00.5484-0

        ld-linux.so.2 is needed by VRTSralus-10.00.5484-0

        libcrypt.so.1 is needed by VRTSralus-10.00.5484-0

        libc.so.6 is needed by VRTSralus-10.00.5484-0

        libdl.so.2 is needed by VRTSralus-10.00.5484-0

        libm.so.6 is needed by VRTSralus-10.00.5484-0

        libpthread.so.0 is needed by VRTSralus-10.00.5484-0

        librt.so.1 is needed by VRTSralus-10.00.5484-0

        libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3 is needed by VRTSralus-10.00.5484-0

        libcrypt.so.1(GLIBC_2.0) is needed by VRTSralus-10.00.5484-0

        libc.so.6(GLIBC_2.0) is needed by VRTSralus-10.00.5484-0

        libc.so.6(GLIBC_2.1) is needed by VRTSralus-10.00.5484-0

        libc.so.6(GLIBC_2.1.2) is needed by VRTSralus-10.00.5484-0

        libc.so.6(GLIBC_2.1.3) is needed by VRTSralus-10.00.5484-0

        libc.so.6(GLIBC_2.2) is needed by VRTSralus-10.00.5484-0

        libdl.so.2(GLIBC_2.0) is needed by VRTSralus-10.00.5484-0

        libdl.so.2(GLIBC_2.1) is needed by VRTSralus-10.00.5484-0

        libm.so.6(GLIBC_2.0) is needed by VRTSralus-10.00.5484-0

        libpthread.so.0(GLIBC_2.0) is needed by VRTSralus-10.00.5484-0

        libpthread.so.0(GLIBC_2.1) is needed by VRTSralus-10.00.5484-0

        libpthread.so.0(GLIBC_2.2) is needed by VRTSralus-10.00.5484-0

        librt.so.1(GLIBC_2.1) is needed by VRTSralus-10.00.5484-0
```

----------

## ronnie

Do manual install as described on page 868 in the english version of the Administrators guide. You can find ralus.tar on the CD or the downloaded tar file holding the CD contents.

Quick guide:

```
$ mkdir /tmp/ralus && tar -C /tmp/ralus -xvf ralus.tar

$ cd /tmp/ralus

$ chown -R root:root etc opt var

$ chmod -R 0500 opt

$ chmod -R 0600 etc var

$ cp -r etc opt var /

$ cp /opt/VRTSralus/bin/VRTSralus.init /etc/init.d/VRTSralus
```

Add to /etc/services:

```
grfs            6101/tcp                        # backup server

ndmp            10000/tcp                       # Network Data Management Protocol
```

Edit /etc/VRTSralus/ralus.cfg:

```
SOFTWARE\VERITAS\Backup Exec\Agent Browser\TcpIp\AdvertisementPort=6101

Software\VERITAS\Backup Exec\Engine\Agents\Advertising Interval Minutes=5

Software\VERITAS\Backup Exec\Engine\Agents\Agent Directory List 1=your-backup-server

Software\VERITAS\Backup Exec\Engine\Logging\RANT NDMP Debug Level=0

Software\VERITAS\Backup Exec\Engine\RALUS\Encoder=

Software\VERITAS\Backup Exec\Engine\RALUS\SystemExclude1=/dev/*.*

Software\VERITAS\Backup Exec\Engine\RALUS\SystemExclude2=/proc/*.*

Software\VERITAS\Backup Exec\Engine\RALUS\SystemExclude3=/mnt/nss/pools/

Software\VERITAS\Backup Exec\Engine\RALUS\SystemExclude4=/mnt/nss/.pools/
```

This should be sufficient to get the agent running (worked for me). However, I have not tested against a server yet.

The guide also tells you to create a "beoper" group on your system and add users which should use the agent to be in it.

```
$ groupadd beoper

$ gpasswd -a yourbackupuser beoper
```

Please follow up with your progress!

----------

## dUSk

Thanks, it worked for me.

Now I have another problem:

I see the linux server when doing selections for backup, but when browsing it, I see no files/directories.

Is it possibly because I have ReiserFS on it? But when mounting one ext3fs partition it is still not visible.

In /var/VRTSralus/beremote.service.log i get following message:

```
libbedsra.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
```

I couldn't find that file neither in tar package nor in rpms.

----------

## stamperb

in the /var/VRTSralus/ i have this in the log while trying to start the service.  It fails.

cat beremote.service.log

/opt/VRTSralus/bin/beremote: error while loading shared libraries: libbedssmsp.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

Any ideas?  I searched all over for that library and its no where to be found and no info even googleing it.

----------

## dUSk

It is not in the tar package but in one of the rpms. Just manually copy it to /opt/VRTSralus/bin/

It helped me.

----------

## stamperb

wow now i have the same thing... same problem too...

cat /var/VRTSralus/beremote.service.log

libbedsra.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

(null)

----------

## ronnie

Anyone had any luck with this? I just tested vith Veritas 10 server and have the exact same problem as dUsk and stamperb.

----------

## ronnie

After searching a bit I found out that the new agent (RALUS) is now licensed. Don't know if that has to do with the browsing of files not working...

EDIT: Just found this thread in Veritas support forum: *Quote:*   

> "In addition to installing the agent, the license key needs to be installed on the media server. If it has not been, this could also prevent the agent from showing up there.

 

Veritas licensing info for RALUS can be found here.

Anyone of you have a license for RALUS? I don't since I'm evaluating the 60-day version of BackupExec 10.

----------

## dUSk

I have it licensed.

Now I will try to do the software update.

----------

## cuban

Anyone made any progress with this??

----------

## cuban

 *dUSk wrote:*   

> Thanks, it worked for me.
> 
> Now I have another problem:
> 
> I see the linux server when doing selections for backup, but when browsing it, I see no files/directories.
> ...

 

Yep, now I'm getting this error as well.

----------

## dUSk

Ha!

Veritas released new version of RALUS and it started to work on my server.  :Cool: 

http://seer.support.veritas.com/docs/277215.htm

----------

## vbwiz

You need also to install lib-compat to have it working.

Agent is showing up in BE Media Server but it is not browseable.

Here's my debug output of beremote

```

rod bin # ./beremote --log-console --config-file /etc/VRTSralus/ralus.cfg

b6f92a90 Mon Oct  3 18:05:00 2005: Starting BE Remote Agent

b6f92a90 Mon Oct  3 18:05:00 2005: Requested no generation of log file

b6f92a90 Mon Oct  3 18:05:00 2005: Configuration file: /etc/VRTSralus/ralus.cfg

b6f92a90 Mon Oct  3 18:05:00 2005: Log to console: enabled

b6f92a90 Mon Oct  3 18:05:00 2005: Starting NDMP processor

b6f90bb0 Mon Oct  3 18:05:00 2005: FS_InitFileSys

b6f90bb0 Mon Oct  3 18:05:00 2005:   libbedsnt5.so could not be loaded:

b6f90bb0 Mon Oct  3 18:05:00 2005:   libbedssql2.so could not be loaded:

b6f90bb0 Mon Oct  3 18:05:01 2005:   libbedsxchg.so could not be loaded:

b6f90bb0 Mon Oct  3 18:05:01 2005:   libbedsxese.so could not be loaded:

b6f90bb0 Mon Oct  3 18:05:01 2005:   libbedsmbox.so could not be loaded:

b6f90bb0 Mon Oct  3 18:05:01 2005:   libbedspush.so could not be loaded:

b6f90bb0 Mon Oct  3 18:05:01 2005:   libbedsnote.so could not be loaded:

b6f90bb0 Mon Oct  3 18:05:01 2005:   libbedsmdoc.so could not be loaded:

b6f90bb0 Mon Oct  3 18:05:01 2005:   libbedssps2.so could not be loaded:

b6f90bb0 Mon Oct  3 18:05:01 2005:   libbedsupfs.so could not be loaded:

b6f90bb0 Mon Oct  3 18:05:01 2005:   libbedsshadow.so could not be loaded:

b6f90bb0 Mon Oct  3 18:05:01 2005:   libbedsoffhost.so could not be loaded:

b6f90bb0 Mon Oct  3 18:05:01 2005:   loaded libbedsvx.so

b6f90bb0 Mon Oct  3 18:05:01 2005:   loaded libbedsorcl.so

b6f90bb0 Mon Oct  3 18:05:01 2005:   libbedsagnt.so could not be loaded:

b6f90bb0 Mon Oct  3 18:05:01 2005:   libbedssms.so could not be loaded:

b6f90bb0 Mon Oct  3 18:05:01 2005:   loaded libbedssmsp.so

b6f90bb0 Mon Oct  3 18:05:01 2005:   libbedsra.so could not be loaded:

b6f90bb0 Mon Oct  3 18:05:01 2005: Initializing FSs

b6f90bb0 Mon Oct  3 18:05:01 2005: Using 'ANSI_X3.4-1968' Encoding.

libbedsra.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

b6f90bb0 Mon Oct  3 18:05:01 2005: Function vfmStart, vfm_errmsg was unable to resolve error code:  2

b6f90bb0 Mon Oct  3 18:05:01 2005:       VXMS Initialization failed with return code: 14

b6f90bb0 Mon Oct  3 18:05:01 2005: FS 22 failed to initialize: 1

b6f90bb0 Mon Oct  3 18:05:01 2005:   unloading libbedsvx.so

b6f90bb0 Mon Oct  3 18:05:01 2005: ====>OR_InitFileSys

(null)

b6f90bb0 Mon Oct  3 18:05:01 2005: Function vfmStart, vfm_errmsg was unable to resolve error code:  2

b6f90bb0 Mon Oct  3 18:05:01 2005:       VXMS Initialization failed with return code: 14

b6f90bb0 Mon Oct  3 18:05:01 2005: FS 25 failed to initialize: 1

b6f90bb0 Mon Oct  3 18:05:01 2005:   unloading libbedsorcl.so

b6f90bb0 Mon Oct  3 18:05:02 2005: Listening on port 10000

b6757bb0 Mon Oct  3 18:05:02 2005: TCPSendAdvertisement: target=marvin.eortc.be

b6757bb0 Mon Oct  3 18:05:02 2005: TCPSendAdvertisement: inet_addr(marvin.eortc.be) returned INADDR_NONE

b6757bb0 Mon Oct  3 18:05:02 2005: TCPSendAdvertisement(marvin.eortc.be) s_addr=10.1.0.103

b6757bb0 Mon Oct  3 18:05:02 2005: TCPSendAdvertisement(rod) 10.1.0.109 [10000]

b6757bb0 Mon Oct  3 18:05:02 2005: Agent browser advertisement cycle complete.  Advertisement interval is 5 minutes.

b6f90bb0 Mon Oct  3 18:05:43 2005: C : connection established between IP 10.1.0.109, port 10000 and IP 10.1.0.103, port 1443

b5f37bb0 Mon Oct  3 18:05:39 2005: DS_OpenSelectionService

b5f37bb0 Mon Oct  3 18:05:39 2005: ndmpdBrowseInterfaceInit returns -536805818.

```

The last three lines are displayed when trying to browse the server from the BE console on Windows.

Still trying to have it working ... (Bad software, really bad software, anything is not RedHat ...)

----------

## rev138

 *dUSk wrote:*   

> In /var/VRTSralus/beremote.service.log i get following message:
> 
> ```
> libbedsra.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
> ```
> ...

 

Check this thread on the Veritas site. According to Rick M. it's not something to worry about.

-B

----------

## rev138

 *dUSk wrote:*   

> I see the linux server when doing selections for backup, but when browsing it, I see no files/directories.
> 
> Is it possibly because I have ReiserFS on it? But when mounting one ext3fs partition it is still not visible.

 

I have the same issue. I don't have the license installed yet. Will that fix it? Anyone?

-B

----------

## rev138

http://seer.support.veritas.com/docs/276788.htm

----------

## rev138

I finally got this working, but it was a pain in the ass. The instructions above got me to the point where I could see the sevrer, but not any of the files on it.

Here's what worked:

```

# emerge rpm lib-compat

# mount /mnt/cdrom

# cd /mnt/cdrom/RALUS/linux/pkgs/linux

# rpm -i --nodeps VRTSralus[...].rpm

# rpm -i --nodeps VRTSvxm[...].rpm

# groupadd beoper

# gpasswd -a root beoper

```

Then I reconfigured the /etc/VRTSralus/ralus.cfg file as needed and started the cript.

Now, I don't see the server listed anymore, but if I manually add it in "User Defined Selections" it works fine.

-B

----------

## BT

Hi,

After finding the previous posts very useful in getting the Backup Exec remote agent to work on Gentoo I decided to write an ebuild. It seems to work without any problems on my system, but it would be much appreciated if someone could test it and post their feedback. You can track the progress of the ebuild here: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=115828.

A Wiki is available at: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Symantec_Backup_Exec_Remote_Agent_for_Linux_and_Unix_Servers.

Note: The instructions on this post are no longer maintained. It is highly recommended to follow the Wiki instructions to avoid potential problems.

To install the ebuild do the following:

Download the remote agent

http://seer.support.veritas.com/docs/279329.htm

Download the security hotfix

http://seer.support.veritas.com/docs/282308.htm

Move the remote agent and security hotfix to distfiles

```
# mv Q180968.BE.RALUS.10.1.5629.3.tar_279329.gz ralus5629HF21_282308.zip /usr/portage/distfiles
```

Edit /etc/make.conf

```
PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"
```

Create the ebuild directory

```
# mkdir -p /usr/local/portage/app-backup/backupexec-ralus/files
```

Edit /usr/local/portage/app-backup/backupexec-ralus/backupexec-ralus-10.1.5629.21.ebuild

```
# Copyright 1999-2006 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

inherit eutils rpm

MY_PV="10.1.5629.3"

GUIDE_DOC_ID="279401"

GUIDE_FETCH_URI="http://seer.support.veritas.com/docs/${GUIDE_DOC_ID}.htm"

RALUS_Q_ID="Q180968"

RALUS_DOC_ID="279329"

RALUS_FILE="${RALUS_Q_ID}.BE.RALUS.${MY_PV}.tar_${RALUS_DOC_ID}.gz"

RALUS_FETCH_URI="http://seer.support.veritas.com/docs/${RALUS_DOC_ID}.htm"

PATCH_DOC_ID="282308"

PATCH_FILE="ralus5629HF21_${PATCH_DOC_ID}.zip"

PATCH_FETCH_URI="http://seer.support.veritas.com/docs/${PATCH_DOC_ID}.htm"

VRTSRALUS_FILE="VRTSralus-10.00.5629-0.i386.rpm"

VRTSVXMSA_FILE="VRTSvxmsa-4.2.1-211.i386.rpm"

LINUX_PATCH_FILE="ralus5629HF21-Linux.tar"

LINUX_HOTFIX_FILE="HF21-Linux.tar"

DESCRIPTION="Symantec Backup Exec Remote Agent for Linux and Unix Servers (RALUS)"

HOMEPAGE="http://www.backupexec.com/"

SRC_URI="${RALUS_FILE} ${PATCH_FILE}"

LICENSE="VERITAS-EUSLA"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~x86"

IUSE=""

RESTRICT="fetch"

DEPEND=">=app-arch/unzip-5.52"

RDEPEND=">=sys-libs/lib-compat-1.4"

S="${WORKDIR}"

pkg_nofetch() {

   einfo "Please download ${RALUS_FILE} from:"

   einfo "${RALUS_FETCH_URI}"

   einfo "and move it to ${DISTDIR}"

   einfo

   einfo "Please download ${PATCH_FILE} from:"

   einfo "${PATCH_FETCH_URI}"

   einfo "and move it to ${DISTDIR}"

}

src_unpack() {

   # unpack the package

   for i in ${VRTSRALUS_FILE} ${VRTSVXMSA_FILE}

   do

      einfo "Extracting: ${i}"

      tar -xzf "${DISTDIR}/${RALUS_FILE}" "linux/pkgs/linux/${i}" --strip-components 3 \

         || die "Extracting ${i} failed"

      rpm_unpack "${WORKDIR}/${i}" || die "Extracting ${i} failed"

   done

   # unpack the hotfix

   einfo "Extracting: ${LINUX_HOTFIX_FILE}"

   unzip -pqq "${DISTDIR}/${PATCH_FILE}" "${LINUX_PATCH_FILE}" | tar -xO "${LINUX_HOTFIX_FILE}" | tar -x \

      || die "Extracting ${LINUX_HOTFIX_FILE} failed"

   # merge the hotfix files

   mv -f "${WORKDIR}/beremote" "${WORKDIR}/opt/VRTSralus/bin"

   mv -f "${WORKDIR}/libndmpcomm.so" "${WORKDIR}/opt/VRTSralus/bin"

   mv -f "${WORKDIR}/ralus.ver" "${WORKDIR}/var/VRTSralus"

   # delete the original init script

   rm -f "${WORKDIR}/opt/VRTSralus/bin/VRTSralus.init"

}

src_install() {

   # install the package files to /etc

   dodir /etc/VRTSralus

   chmod -R 600 "${S}/etc"

   cp -aR "${S}/etc/VRTSralus" "${D}/etc" || die "Install failed"

   # install the package files to /opt

   dodir /opt/VRTS

   dodir /opt/VRTSralus

   dodir /opt/VRTSvxms

   chmod -R 500 "${S}/opt"

   cp -aR "${S}/opt/VRTS" "${D}/opt" || die "Install failed"

   cp -aR "${S}/opt/VRTSralus" "${D}/opt" || die "Install failed"

   cp -aR "${S}/opt/VRTSvxms" "${D}/opt" || die "Install failed"

   # install the package files to /var

   dodir /var/VRTSralus

   chmod -R 600 "${S}/var"

   cp -aR "${S}/var/VRTSralus" "${D}/var" || die "Install failed"

   # install the init.d file

   newinitd "${FILESDIR}/backupexec-ralus.initd" backupexec-ralus

   # install the conf.d file

   newconfd "${FILESDIR}/backupexec-ralus.confd" backupexec-ralus

}

pkg_preinst() {

   # add the beoper group

   enewgroup beoper

}

pkg_postinst() {

   elog

   elog "Configuration of /etc/VRTSralus/ralus.cfg is necessary for RALUS to function."

   elog "For more details consult page 808 of the Symantec Backup Exec 10d for Windows"

   elog "Servers Administrator's Guide."

   elog "${GUIDE_FETCH_URI}"

   elog

   elog "RALUS requires that a user be added to the beoper group to function. The"

   elog "user must have permission to access all the files selected for backup."

   elog "# gpasswd -a <user> beoper"

   elog

   elog "RALUS uses port 10000 by default. If this port is in use (e.g. Webmin)"

   elog "edit /etc/services and add the ndmp service with an available port."

   elog "ndmp <port>/tcp"

   elog

   elog "To start RALUS:"

   elog "# /etc/init.d/backupexec-ralus start"

   elog

   elog "To start RALUS at boot:"

   elog "# rc-update add backupexec-ralus default"

   elog

}

```

Edit /usr/local/portage/app-backup/backupexec-ralus/files/backupexec-ralus.initd

```
#!/sbin/runscript

checkconfig() {

   if [ -z "$BEREMOTE_OPTS" ]; then

      eerror "You must set config options in /etc/conf.d/backupexec-ralus"

      return 1

   fi

}

start() {

   local retstatus=1

   local maxtry=15

   # delete pidfile

   rm -f /var/VRTSralus/ralus.pid

   rm -f /var/VRTSralus/ralus.errpid

   # display to the user what you're doing

   ebegin "Starting Symantec Backup Exec Remote Agent"

   #run the checkconfig function

   checkconfig || return 1

   # Start the process as a daemon and record the pid number

   start-stop-daemon --start --quiet --background --pidfile /var/VRTSralus/ralus.pid \

      --exec /opt/VRTSralus/bin/beremote -- ${BEREMOTE_OPTS} >/dev/null 2>&1

   while [ "$maxtry" != "0" ]; do

      if [ -f /var/VRTSralus/ralus.pid ]; then

         maxtry=0

      else

         maxtry=$(($maxtry-1))

         sleep 1;

      fi

      if [ -f /var/VRTSralus/ralus.errpid ]; then

         maxtry=0

      fi

   done

   if [ -f /var/VRTSralus/ralus.pid ]; then

      retstatus=0

   else

      retstatus=1

   fi

   # output success or failure

   eend $retstatus

}

stop() {

   # display a message to the user

   ebegin "Stopping Symantec Backup Exec Remote Agent"

   # stop the daemon using the pid recorded from the start() function

   start-stop-daemon --stop --quiet --pidfile /var/VRTSralus/ralus.pid --name beremote

   # delete pidfile

   rm -f /var/VRTSralus/ralus.pid

   rm -f /var/VRTSralus/ralus.errpid

   # output success or failure

   eend $?

}

```

Edit /usr/local/portage/app-backup/backupexec-ralus/files/backupexec-ralus.confd

```
BEREMOTE_OPTS="--log-file /var/VRTSralus/beremote.log"
```

Create the ebuild digest

```
# ebuild /usr/local/portage/app-backup/backupexec-ralus/backupexec-ralus-10.1.5629.21.ebuild digest
```

Unmask the ebuild

```
# echo "app-backup/backupexec-ralus ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

Install the remote agent

```
# emerge backupexec-ralus
```

Last edited by BT on Fri Sep 08, 2006 2:05 am; edited 14 times in total

----------

## rev138

Very nice  :Smile: 

Are you going to try to get this into the tree?

----------

## BT

Yeah I would like to get it into the tree as it would make it even easier. Not sure what the correct process is for doing so, being my first ebuild.  :Confused: 

----------

## BT

I have submitted the ebuild to bugzilla. You can track it's progress here:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=115828

----------

## KeX

Hi,

I managed to get the client to start and it is running and listening on port 10000.

I can connect to the Client via telnet to port 10000, works fine.

I can also add the machine in the Backup Server, but when I try to access it i get the error msg, that this function is not implemented. In the logs I get this:

```
4186cbb0 Fri Feb 17 11:57:21 2006: Received connection from 192.168.81.249

4186cbb0 Fri Feb 17 11:57:21 2006: C : connection established between IP 192.168.81.14,  port 10000 and IP 192.168.81.249, port 1899

4186cbb0 Fri Feb 17 11:57:21 2006: ndmpCreateConnection

42961bb0 Fri Feb 17 11:57:21 2006: ndmpdConnectionHandler: received connection(5).

42961bb0 Fri Feb 17 11:57:21 2006: ndmpSendRequest: message:0x502

42961bb0 Fri Feb 17 11:57:21 2006: sent          seq#: 1 msg: 0x502

42961bb0 Fri Feb 17 11:57:21 2006: ndmpProcessRequests

42961bb0 Fri Feb 17 11:57:21 2006: ndmp_recv_msg

42961bb0 Fri Feb 17 11:57:21 2006: ndmpdConnectOpen: protocol_version:3.

42961bb0 Fri Feb 17 11:57:21 2006: ndmpSendReply: message:0x900

42961bb0 Fri Feb 17 11:57:21 2006: ndmpFreeMessage: message:0x900

42961bb0 Fri Feb 17 11:57:19 2006: ndmpProcessRequests

42961bb0 Fri Feb 17 11:57:19 2006: ndmp_recv_msg

42961bb0 Fri Feb 17 11:57:19 2006: ndmpdConfigGetAuthAttr:

42961bb0 Fri Feb 17 11:57:19 2006: ERROR: ndmpdConfigGetAuthAttr: invalid auth type: 2.

42961bb0 Fri Feb 17 11:57:19 2006: ndmpSendReply: message:0x103

42961bb0 Fri Feb 17 11:57:19 2006: ndmpFreeMessage: message:0x103

42961bb0 Fri Feb 17 11:57:19 2006: ndmpProcessRequests

42961bb0 Fri Feb 17 11:57:19 2006: ndmp_recv_msg

42961bb0 Fri Feb 17 11:57:19 2006: ndmpdConnectClose: called.

42961bb0 Fri Feb 17 11:57:19 2006: ndmpClose

42961bb0 Fri Feb 17 11:57:19 2006: ndmpFreeMessage: message:0x902

42961bb0 Fri Feb 17 11:57:19 2006: ndmpFreeMessage: message:0x902

42961bb0 Fri Feb 17 11:57:19 2006: ndmpDestroyConnection

```

The Client is running under root, root is in the group beoper. I've absolutly no idea what is wrong.

Can anyone give me some hints what's wrong or could be wrong?

chris...

----------

## BT

Hi KeX,

Check if NDMP is being blocked. Make sure you don't have anything else running on port 10000, such as Webmin. If Webmin is running on port 10000, change it. If you want to leave Webmin on port 10000, then change the Backup Exec port. The following links should help.

http://seer.support.veritas.com/docs/255498.htm

http://seer.support.veritas.com/docs/275228.htm

----------

## souperdad

I'm getting the following error when trying to start backupexec-ralus

/etc/init.d/backupexec-ralus start

 * Starting Symantec Backup Exec Remote Agent...

start-stop-daemon: --start needs --exec or --startas

  [ !! ]rt-stop-daemon --help' for more information.

The daemon will not start. I tried running /etc/init.d/backupexec-ralus to look through the help but there was nothing of any use. Has anyone else run into this problem?

----------

## BT

Hi souperdad,

I'm assuming you typed in the backupexec-ralus script. You need to check the script to ensure you typed in everything correctly. I'm guessing you left out the "\" at the end of the following line in the script.

```
start-stop-daemon --start --quiet --background --pidfile /var/VRTSralus/ralus.pid \
```

----------

## souperdad

Nope, I didn't forget the "\"

Here is the contents of my backupexec-ralus script

#!/sbin/runscript

checkconfig() {

   if [ -z "$BEREMOTE_OPTS" ]; then

   eerror "You must set config options in /etc/conf.d/backupexec-ralus"      

return 1        

   fi             

}         

start() {   

   local retstatus=1        

   local maxtry=15        

# delete pidfile           

   rm -f /var/VRTSralus/ralus.pid        

   rm -f /var/VRTSralus/ralus.errpid        

# display to the user what you're doing      

   ebegin "Starting Symantec Backup Exec Remote Agent"       

#run the checkconfig function    

   checkconfig || return 1    

# Start the process as a daemon and record the pid number           

   start-stop-daemon --start --quiet --background --pidfile /var/VRTSralus/ralus.pid \  

   --exec /opt/VRTSralus/bin/beremote -- ${BEREMOTE_OPTS} >/dev/null 2>&1        

   while [ "$maxtry" != "0" ]; do   

   if [ -f /var/VRTSralus/ralus.pid ]; then         

   maxtry=0          

   else           

   maxtry=$(($maxtry-1))         

   sleep 1;          

   fi             

   if [ -f /var/VRTSralus/ralus.errpid ]; then      

   maxtry=0       

   fi          

   done           

   if [ -f /var/VRTSralus/ralus.pid ]; then   

   retstatus=0         

   else       

   retstatus=1          

   fi          

# output success or failure           

   eend $retstatus   

   }         

   stop() {

# display a message to the user         

   ebegin "Stopping Symantec Backup Exec Remote Agent"  

# stop the daemon using the pid recorded from the start() function       

   start-stop-daemon --stop --quiet --pidfile /var/VRTSralus/ralus.pid --name beremote       

# delete pidfile     

   rm -f /var/VRTSralus/ralus.pid     

   rm -f /var/VRTSralus/ralus.errpid        

# output success or failure      

   eend $?      

}

----------

## BT

souperdad,

Try removing the "\" and put the line underneath onto the same line where the "\" used to be. How did you create the backupexec-ralus file? I have had similar problems when files are created in WordPad and then copied into place. Try copying and pasting the script with an editor such as nano or gedit if you haven't already done so.

```
start-stop-daemon --start --quiet --background --pidfile /var/VRTSralus/ralus.pid --exec /opt/VRTSralus/bin/beremote -- ${BEREMOTE_OPTS} >/dev/null 2>&1
```

Note: The above code is wrapped by phpBB onto another line. It should all be on one line.

----------

## souperdad

Still no luck. I created the file by copying and pasting using vi. When I try to start it I get the following:

etc/init.d/backupexec-ralus start 

 * Re-caching dependency info (mtimes differ)...

  [ !! ]ing Symantec Backup Exec Remote Agent...

nothing in /var/log/messages 

Any other ideas?

----------

## BT

souperdad,

Try copying and pasting the contents for the "/etc/conf.d/backupexec-ralus" file as well.

----------

## souperdad

Same thing. Here's what I've got in /etc/conf.d/backupexec-ralus:

BEREMOTE_OPTS="--log-file /var/VRTSralus/beremote.log"

Am I missing something?

----------

## BT

souperdad,

The init script and config files look correct so I don't think their missing anything. The only thing left to try is to kill any beremote processes that might be running, delete any pid files created and reset the init script status. Then try starting the backupexec-ralus service.

```
# killall beremote

# rm /var/VRTSralus/ralus.pid

# rm /var/VRTSralus/ralus.errpid

# /etc/init.d/backupexec-ralus zap

# /etc/init.d/backupexec-ralus start
```

----------

## souperdad

OK Now that worked. The service started and I can see the server from in Backup Exec, but I'm not able to select anything to backup. What do I need in the config file to allow my backup server to connect to this box?

below is the output from debug mode

./beremote --log-console --config-file /etc/VRTSralus/ralus.cfg 

4000 Sun Apr  2 22:48:40 2006: Starting BE Remote Agent

4000 Sun Apr  2 22:48:42 2006: Requested no generation of log file

4000 Sun Apr  2 22:48:42 2006: Configuration file: /etc/VRTSralus/ralus.cfg

4000 Sun Apr  2 22:48:42 2006: Log to console: enabled

4000 Sun Apr  2 22:48:42 2006: Starting NDMP processor

4002 Sun Apr  2 22:48:42 2006: FS_InitFileSys

4002 Sun Apr  2 22:48:42 2006:   libbedsnt5.so could not be loaded:

4002 Sun Apr  2 22:48:42 2006:   libbedssql2.so could not be loaded:

4002 Sun Apr  2 22:48:42 2006:   libbedsxchg.so could not be loaded:

4002 Sun Apr  2 22:48:42 2006:   libbedsxese.so could not be loaded:

4002 Sun Apr  2 22:48:42 2006:   libbedsmbox.so could not be loaded:

4002 Sun Apr  2 22:48:42 2006:   libbedspush.so could not be loaded:

4002 Sun Apr  2 22:48:42 2006:   libbedsnote.so could not be loaded:

4002 Sun Apr  2 22:48:42 2006:   libbedsmdoc.so could not be loaded:

4002 Sun Apr  2 22:48:42 2006:   libbedssps2.so could not be loaded:

4002 Sun Apr  2 22:48:42 2006:   libbedsupfs.so could not be loaded:

4002 Sun Apr  2 22:48:42 2006:   libbedsshadow.so could not be loaded:

4002 Sun Apr  2 22:48:42 2006:   libbedsoffhost.so could not be loaded:

4002 Sun Apr  2 22:48:42 2006:   loaded libbedsvx.so

4002 Sun Apr  2 22:48:42 2006:   libbedsorcl.so could not be loaded:

4002 Sun Apr  2 22:48:42 2006:   libbedsagnt.so could not be loaded:

4002 Sun Apr  2 22:48:42 2006:   libbedssms.so could not be loaded:

4002 Sun Apr  2 22:48:43 2006:   loaded libbedssmsp.so

4002 Sun Apr  2 22:48:43 2006:   libbedsra.so could not be loaded:

4002 Sun Apr  2 22:48:43 2006: Initializing FSs

4002 Sun Apr  2 22:48:43 2006: Using 'ANSI_X3.4-1968' Encoding.

4002 Sun Apr  2 22:48:43 2006:   VXMS Initialization OK.

4002 Sun Apr  2 22:48:43 2006: Listening on port 10000

4002 Sun Apr  2 22:48:43 2006: ERROR: system call (bind): 0.

4000 Sun Apr  2 22:48:47 2006: Stopping remote agent due to explicitly failed initialization

4000 Sun Apr  2 22:48:52 2006: Startup failure detected

4000 Sun Apr  2 22:48:52 2006: Remote agent exit

4000 Sun Apr  2 22:48:52 2006:   unloading libbedssmsp.so

4000 Sun Apr  2 22:48:52 2006:   unloading libbedsvx.so

----------

## BT

souperdad,

If you haven't already done so, you will need to add a user to the beoper group in Gentoo. It's probably best to just add root.

```
# gpasswd -a root beoper
```

You will also need to configure the /etc/VRTSralus/ralus.cfg file. You can find info on the ralus.cfg file on page 808 of the Backup Exec Administrator's Guide:

http://seer.support.veritas.com/docs/279401.htm

Here is my ralus.cfg file:

```
Software\VERITAS\Backup Exec\Agent Browser\TcpIp\AdvertisementPort=6101

Software\VERITAS\Backup Exec\Engine\Agents\Advertising Interval Minutes=5

Software\VERITAS\Backup Exec\Engine\Agents\Agent Directory List 1=<media server>

Software\VERITAS\Backup Exec\Engine\Logging\RANT NDMP Debug Level=0

Software\VERITAS\Backup Exec\Engine\RALUS\Encoder=

Software\VERITAS\Backup Exec\Engine\RALUS\SystemExclude1=/dev/*.*

Software\VERITAS\Backup Exec\Engine\RALUS\SystemExclude2=/proc/*.*

Software\VERITAS\Backup Exec\Engine\RALUS\SystemExclude3=/mnt/nss/pools/

Software\VERITAS\Backup Exec\Engine\RALUS\SystemExclude4=/mnt/nss/.pools/
```

Then restart the backupexec-ralus service.

```
# /etc/init.d/backupexec-ralus restart
```

You will also need to add the Gentoo root account in Backup Exec. You can do this by clicking on "Network->Logon Accounts...". Then click "New" and type root for the "User name:" and the root password for "Password:" and "Confirm password".

The "could not be loaded" errors in the log file are normal and you can ignore them.

----------

## svancouw

After much research and experimentation, we found a bug with the beremote (RALUS) client.

If there is extra data in the kernel, there will be too much for the client to process and it will fail. We had to remove this extra data and recompile. The link below will tell you how to do the entire process, and will detail the re-compile:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Symantec_Backup_Exec_Remote_Agent_for_Linux_and_Unix_Servers

Good luck!

----------

## Bad Penguin

 *svancouw wrote:*   

> After much research and experimentation, we found a bug with the beremote (RALUS) client.
> 
> If there is extra data in the kernel, there will be too much for the client to process and it will fail. We had to remove this extra data and recompile. The link below will tell you how to do the entire process, and will detail the re-compile:
> 
> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Symantec_Backup_Exec_Remote_Agent_for_Linux_and_Unix_Servers
> ...

 

Where is the detail on a re-compile?  What exactly does that mean, "extra data in the kernel"?

----------

## svancouw

My apologies... it looks like the edit has not yet showed up. Please check back later today or tomorrow. The gentleman who helped me knows the details, and it's a little beyond my understanding, so it will show up once he has a moment to edit that wiki.

I'm afraid I posted this reply a little prematurely.

----------

## BT

svancouw,

Regarding the bug you found with RALUS I am not surprised. RALUS already has known security and quality assurance problems, thus it's rejection into Portage. For this reason I have placed a warning in the Wiki.

I have read your previous post regarding your problems with Backup Exec and RALUS. I have noticed a couple people (myself included) having strange problems with the init script. In most cases this is caused by copying and pasting the init script from the forum post. It is best to either copy it from the Wiki or download it from Bugzilla. I believe it is caused by the line endings getting messed up, but I am not certain. This is especially the case if the copying and pasting is being done from Windows.

Make sure that nothing else is using port 10000 (e.g. Webmin). Telnet to your RALUS machine from Windows on port 10000: telnet <ralus machine> 10000. You should get a bunch of weird characters if all is working. Make sure you have added a user to the beoper group and the user has permission to access the files you wish to backup. There is also an alternative init script available form the Wiki for those who have trouble starting and stopping RALUS.

----------

## svancouw

We are fully functional now, and we did end up using the init script from the wiki entry. Thank you for offering the advice. We had multiple problems until we used the wiki procedure.

----------

## mcguire_mr2

Getting the following output when running the ebuild command to create digest:

: command not foundapp-backup/backupexec-ralus/backupexec-ralus-10.1.5629.21.ebuild: line 4:

!!! ERROR: app-backup/backupexec-ralus-10.1.5629.21 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1454:   Called source '/usr/local/portage/app-backup/backupexec-ralus/backupexec-ralus-10.1.5629.21.ebuild'

' backupexec-ralus-10.1.5629.21.ebuild, line 5:   Called inherit 'eutils' 'rpm

  ebuild.sh, line 1189:   Called die

.eclass could not be found by inherit()

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

aux_get(): (0) Error in app-backup/backupexec-ralus-10.1.5629.21 ebuild. (1)

               Check for syntax error or corruption in the ebuild. (--debug)

----------

## mcguire_mr2

 *mcguire_mr2 wrote:*   

> Getting the following output when running the ebuild command to create digest:
> 
> : command not foundapp-backup/backupexec-ralus/backupexec-ralus-10.1.5629.21.ebuild: line 4:
> 
> !!! ERROR: app-backup/backupexec-ralus-10.1.5629.21 failed.
> ...

 

I figured it out.  Another case where copy/paste from the wiki site caused problems.  I re-typed everything into a new file, and now it works.

----------

## BT

mcguire_mr2,

Good to see you got it working. What os/browser/text editor were you doing the copy/paste from? The copy/paste seems to be causing a lot of problems, so I will take another look at it over the weekend and hopefully fix it.

----------

## spuniun

Based on the setup from your Wiki, I got ralus running. Everything is functioning correctly but the console is still unable to browse the remote UNIX Agent due to the following error:

```
4002 Mon Dec 11 11:58:39 2006: C : connection established between IP 193.168.25.56, port 10000 and IP 193.168.25.232, port 3681

24004 Mon Dec 11 11:58:40 2006: DS_OpenSelectionService

24004 Mon Dec 11 11:58:40 2006: VX_FindDrives - RALUS Agent not autherized.

24004 Mon Dec 11 11:58:40 2006: ndmpdBrowseInterfaceInit returns -536805818.
```

root is added to the beoper group and the console is using the root account to browse. I also have Backup Exec Agent for UNIX license installed. If Symantec forums were up today I would check there... Any ideas?

[EDIT] After finally accessing the Symantec forums, it seems this is likely still a licensing problem - re-adding the Linux/UNIX remote agent serial and restarting media server services and remote agent fixed the issue.[/EDIT]

----------

## mhoogenbosch

Does anyone have this package running with version 11d? I've got this client working on my gentoo system, the Backupexec on my 2003 server sees the client and can make backups and restores of it. The only problem is that i constantly get messages like "client has to be upgraded to a newer version". 

Cant seem to find the newer ralus package anywhere on the net. My BackupExec disk has been corrupted (don't ask). 

But even if i've got the new version of BackupExec Remote agent for lnx, i honestly cant get this ebuild working by myself.

----------

## BT

mhoogenbosch,

The 10d remote agent should work fine with BackupExec 11d, except for the annoying upgrade message. The 11d remote agent is available from the Symantec website, but a serial key or registration is required for download. In your case this probably won't be necessary as remote agents are supplied with the BackupExec install media. As I don't have access to BackupExec 11d I am unable to create an ebuild for the 11d remote agent. However, the BackupExec 11d Administrator's Guide http://seer.entsupport.symantec.com/docs/285233.htm should have a section on installing the remote agent manually. Sorry for the late reply.

----------

## spuniun

I found this thread in Symantec's forums in which they provide a download link for RALUS 11d

https://forums.symantec.com/syment/board/message?board.id=115&message.id=19309&query.id=29378#M19309

----------

## djbeenie

CAn anyone help me?  I am getting this in my logs.

```

b6f686b0 Tue Oct  2 16:49:54 2007: Starting BE Remote Agent

b6f686b0 Tue Oct  2 16:49:54 2007: Log file: /var/VRTSralus/beremote.log

b6f686b0 Tue Oct  2 16:49:54 2007: No configuration file specified.  Using default.

b6f686b0 Tue Oct  2 16:49:54 2007: Log to console: disabled

b6f686b0 Tue Oct  2 16:49:54 2007: Starting NDMP processor

b6f67b90 Tue Oct  2 16:49:55 2007: FS_InitFileSys

b6f67b90 Tue Oct  2 16:49:55 2007:   libbedsnt5.so could not be loaded: 0x       2 (2)

b6f67b90 Tue Oct  2 16:49:55 2007:   libbedssql2.so could not be loaded: 0x       2 (2)

b6f67b90 Tue Oct  2 16:49:55 2007:   libbedsxchg.so could not be loaded: 0x       2 (2)

b6f67b90 Tue Oct  2 16:49:55 2007:   libbedsxese.so could not be loaded: 0x       2 (2)

b6f67b90 Tue Oct  2 16:49:55 2007:   libbedsmbox.so could not be loaded: 0x       2 (2)

b6f67b90 Tue Oct  2 16:49:55 2007:   libbedspush.so could not be loaded: 0x       2 (2)

b6f67b90 Tue Oct  2 16:49:55 2007:   libbedsnote.so could not be loaded: 0x       2 (2)

b6f67b90 Tue Oct  2 16:49:55 2007:   libbedsmdoc.so could not be loaded: 0x       2 (2)

b6f67b90 Tue Oct  2 16:49:55 2007:   libbedssps2.so could not be loaded: 0x       2 (2)

b6f67b90 Tue Oct  2 16:49:55 2007:   libbedsupfs.so could not be loaded: 0x       2 (2)

b6f67b90 Tue Oct  2 16:49:55 2007:   libbedsshadow.so could not be loaded: 0x       2 (2)

b6f67b90 Tue Oct  2 16:49:55 2007:   libbedsoffhost.so could not be loaded: 0x       2 (2)

b6f67b90 Tue Oct  2 16:49:55 2007:   loaded libbedsvx.so

b6f67b90 Tue Oct  2 16:49:55 2007:   libbedsorcl.so could not be loaded: 0x       2 (2)

b6f67b90 Tue Oct  2 16:49:55 2007:   libbedsagnt.so could not be loaded: 0x       2 (2)

b6f67b90 Tue Oct  2 16:49:55 2007:   libbedssms.so could not be loaded: 0x       2 (2)

b6f67b90 Tue Oct  2 16:49:55 2007:   loaded libbedssmsp.so

b6f67b90 Tue Oct  2 16:49:55 2007:   libbedsra.so could not be loaded: 0x       2 (2)

b6f67b90 Tue Oct  2 16:49:55 2007: Initializing FSs

b6f67b90 Tue Oct  2 16:49:56 2007: Using 'ANSI_X3.4-1968' Encoding.

b6f67b90 Tue Oct  2 16:49:56 2007:       VXMS Initialization OK.

b6f67b90 Tue Oct  2 16:49:56 2007: Listening on port 1000

b6720b90 Tue Oct  2 16:49:56 2007: TCPSendAdvertisement: target=<eabackup>

b6720b90 Tue Oct  2 16:49:56 2007: TCPSendAdvertisement: inet_addr(<eabackup>) returned INADDR_NONE

b6720b90 Tue Oct  2 16:49:56 2007: TCPSendAdvertisement: gethostbyname(<eabackup>) failed

b6720b90 Tue Oct  2 16:49:56 2007: TCPSendAdvertisement(<eabackup>) skipping

b6720b90 Tue Oct  2 16:49:56 2007: Unable to update 1 agent browser directories.  Retrying after 60 seconds

b6720b90 Tue Oct  2 16:50:52 2007: TCPSendAdvertisement: target=<eabackup>

b6720b90 Tue Oct  2 16:50:52 2007: TCPSendAdvertisement: inet_addr(<eabackup>) returned INADDR_NONE

b6720b90 Tue Oct  2 16:50:52 2007: TCPSendAdvertisement: gethostbyname(<eabackup>) failed

b6720b90 Tue Oct  2 16:50:52 2007: TCPSendAdvertisement(<eabackup>) skipping

b6720b90 Tue Oct  2 16:50:52 2007: Unable to update 1 agent browser directories.  Retrying after 60 seconds

b6720b90 Tue Oct  2 16:51:53 2007: TCPSendAdvertisement: target=<eabackup>

b6720b90 Tue Oct  2 16:51:53 2007: TCPSendAdvertisement: inet_addr(<eabackup>) returned INADDR_NONE

b6720b90 Tue Oct  2 16:51:53 2007: TCPSendAdvertisement: gethostbyname(<eabackup>) failed

b6720b90 Tue Oct  2 16:51:53 2007: TCPSendAdvertisement(<eabackup>) skipping

b6720b90 Tue Oct  2 16:51:53 2007: Unable to update 1 agent browser directories.  Retrying after 60 seconds

```

I can ping the eabackup server.  I have tried just adding the ip address as well.  I don't know why I can't connect.

Regards,

Bryan

----------

